

Lower Merion [Penn] settles [high school] webcam lawsuits - hga
http://www.philly.com/inquirer/breaking/news_breaking/20101011_Lower_Merion_settles_webcam_lawsuit.html

======
hga
As I recall the various law enforcement agencies decided not to do anything
which left the civil lawsuits which started the fury. So the end game is that
one student gets 175K in trust, another $10K, their lawyers get $425K (why are
we surprised it's more than twice what the students are getting?) and of
course the taxpayers will be paying the bill.

Ah, well.

------
robdimarco
This is in Pennsylvania not NJ.

~~~
hga
Right you are; thanks for the quick correction.

